# PDF mit iText sofort öffnen



## Jürgen_Sterr (6. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe folgendes Problem.
Über ein Formular gebe ich meine Daten ein und erstelle daraus eine PDF Datei.
Dazu benuzte ich iText.
Das PDF wird auch sofort nach dem letzten klick erstellt.

Nun möchte ich dem User die Möglichkeit geben, sich das gerade erstellte PDF Dokument sofort anzusehen.
Leider klappt das nicht, wenn ich den Link darauf gebe. Der Browser meldet einen Fehler!
"Resource not found"

Wenn ich meinen JBoss 4.2GA neu starte, kann ich diese PDF Dokumente öffnen.
Klar.. er bindet diese mit ein.

Wie kann ich diese PDF Dokumente ohne den JBoss neu zu starten einbinden, bzw. sofort öffnen über einen Link z.B. <a href="Dokuments/test.pdf"> klick me </a>



Danke


----------



## Jürgen_Sterr (15. Mai 2008)

Habe das Problem einfach gelöst.

ftp Server!


Meiner Meinung nach ist es nur möglich diese PDF Dokumente, die meine Applikation automatisch erstellt, nur über einen ftp Server zu verwalten.

Die User-Eingaben (html Formular) werden in der Datenbank gespeichert und die Eingaben werden zuglaich (iText) als PDF Dokument an den ftp Server übermittelt.

Anschließend kann ich ganz einfach einen Link darauf machen und das gewünschte Dokument öffnet sich.


Falls es mal wer benötigt... kein Problem!

Gruß


----------

